# Amplifier Ratings (Measured some amps laying around)



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I finally got a new oscilloscope and had some dummy resistors laying around and figured the best way to break the scope in was by making some amp wattage measurements. Random information, might be useful to someone.

These rating are right before clipping, 1khz sine wave

DLS P40
60 x 4 @ 4 ohms
165 x 2 bridged @ 4 ohms

Powerbass ASA3 400.2
70 x 2 @ 4 ohms

Powerbass ACS-4090
45 x 4 @ 4 ohms
130 x 2 @ 4 ohms

Ground Zero GZRA 4230X
110 x 4 @ 4 ohms

Ampere Audio AA-75.4
72 x 4 @ 4 ohms
118 x 4 @ 2 ohms
256 x 2 @ 4 bridged

Ampere Audio AA-150.4
94 x 4 @ 4 ohms "Clean"
110 x 4 @ 4 ohms "dirty looking sine wave before clipping"

Really impressed with the ampere audio 75.4, only amp that actually did its rated power. Probably going to run it in my car, my friend traded it to me a while back for a subwoofer I didnt need. Think I came out on top with that trade. I have some more amplifiers I plan on gathering more information on. Don't take these numbers to the bank, your results may differ depending on how you measure an amplifier, just did this for amusement. BTW VELLEMAN HPS50 is a great handheld scope if anyone is looking for one.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.

BTW, just a heads up: The ohms (presumably 4 ohms) are missing for the Ampere Audio bridged.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Grinder said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> BTW, just a heads up: The ohms (presumably 4 ohms) are missing for the Ampere Audio bridged.


Thank you, edited


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

What did you get for an oscilloscope?


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

V8toilet said:


> What did you get for an oscilloscope?


Velleman HPS50


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

More Amps Tested

dls cci44

80 x 4 4 ohm
164 x 4 2 ohm
250 x 2 4 ohm bridged

dls p44

93 x 4 4 ohm
190 x 4 2 ohm

Went to test the DLS p44 bridged and my power supply went out  Now in process of buying new one


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

I have my power supply up and running again, tested the following:

CDT Audio ACD-4090

88 watts x 4 ohm
253 watts x 4 ohm bridged


----------

